# Verbindung Telefon-Computer



## Jason (16. Dez 2004)

Ich hatte folgendes Projekt vor für meine Abschlussarbeit als Fachinformatiker. Ich wollte eine Verbindung vom Telefon zum Computer Herstellen. So das wenn z.B. ein Anruf kommt die Daten vom Anruf benutzt werden um in meiner Notes Datenbank nach der Person zu suchen und dann die Daten sofort auf den Bildschirm zu bringen. Ausserdem sollen Anruf Begin und Ende gespeichert werden sowie die gesamte Telefonzeit. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung mit sowas? Ich hab noch einige Monate Zeit dafür aber wollte trotzdem schonmal Informationen sammeln. 

Danke


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Dez 2004)

Falls das nichts mit Java zu tun hat, würde ich den Thread gerne verschieben...


----------



## Jason (16. Dez 2004)

Naja es hat schon was mit Java zu tun aber du kannst es in:
Netzwerkprogrammierung mit Java
verschieben


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Dez 2004)

In "Programmierung allgemein" ist das Thema vermutlich erstmal besser aufgehoben.


----------



## guenni81 (20. Dez 2004)

@Jason
Stell dir dies nicht so einfach vor. Soweit ich weiss musst du hier selbst auf das Gerät zugreifen und dies muss dann wiederum über C gemacht werden, da Java die möglichkeiten für soetwas nicht bietet. Unterlagen kann ich dir gerne mal zusenden, hab da ein wenig was... Bräuchte dann nur deine eMailadresse...


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Dez 2004)

auch wenn mir das java-magazin zutiefst unsympatisch ist, trotzdem hier der hinweis auf zwei artikel (Heft 11/12) über eine ISDN API für java

schau mal unter  www.java-magazin.de,

Artikel hiess: Telefonie mit Java


----------

